# Yay...starting something new...



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well I grew up in the city....married my hubby and moved in the country with him...have had just about everything miniature. Goats, horse, pigs, bunch of chickens, now turkeys, etc, etc

Well I have decided to take on a new task as it sounds fun!! I am here all day so have plenty of time to do it when I'm not doing school or working on the farm of course...

INCUBATING!! :leap: 

Right now we have Partridge Rock, Black-sex link, and Rhode Island Red hens. They are young so won't get eggs from them for a while, BUT have decided to buy hatching eggs from a neighboring farm once I get an incubator and get to hatching...father in law has hatched MANY eggs in his life so he is going to teach me. I have done lots of research and talked to him...Would eventually (if I like it, which I am sure I will) like to incubate RIR's, silkies, and turkeys! Will do one thing at a time though...this along with fencing in 3 full acres of land for more goats  :laugh: and baby season still going on (got 3 more girls to deliver) Along with starting school in August for vet tech (eventually vet for large livestock of course :greengrin: ) Anything to keep me busy! 

Just wanted to share my excitement!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Incubating is fun! If possible I recommend a incubator with a tilting table.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

We used to incubate a lot and it was tons of fun! Good luck! :shades:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I am just getting an el cheapo to get the job done for now to make sure it is something I wanna do! Then father in law said he would build me one


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OOOOH fun! Everything to do with baby animals is fun.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I agree...I use to hate chickens, but have come to like them. Bug control is one of my favorite reasons to have chickens!!  

I bought an el-cheapo...that wasn't so cheapo and now I have to take it back...I didn't realize that the box was bent and so the incubator won't close..BIG problem....

so tomorrow I will be taking it back to the feed store for another


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is fun.... love farm life...you can't bet it.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Tell us how your first experience goes


----------

